# My little blue hippo tang



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I traded a fellow member for some zoe's, he figured that he has marine ick, I could only see 1 tiny spot on his side. I'm treating him with API super ick cure, he's only about 2" long and is eating like a little piggy, loves mysis, brine shrimp, marine roe eggs and even takes the garlic enhanced marine flake. I don't see the spot today but he's getting the whole treatment to be sure. This is the best picture I could get tonite.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Be careful with those small tangs! My brothers tang got caught inside a small hole and never came out. My 3" tang got caught as well but I was there to break the rock apart.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Should not be a problem There's only 1 abs fitting in the tank with him.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great laurie! hope he get's healed right up and into the 90 in no time!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

This remind me of Nemo movie, love the color on these.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine was just over 1" when I got her. She was from a member's nano tank! She got ick from a new fish of mine after several months but healed herself without any treatment. As long as she is eating well she will be fine. Nice trade!


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

x2 on the eating= survivor. Beautiful fish!!! I miss my tangs


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Be careful with those chemicals Laurie. The hippo will get icks now and then - it has been nicknamed ick factory by some. A few spots would not bother it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

JTang said:


> Mine was just over 1" when I got her. She was from a member's nano tank! She got ick from a new fish of mine after several months but healed herself without any treatment. As long as she is eating well she will be fine. Nice trade!


Looking good this morning swimming around and eating well, I'm thinking he'll be ok and survive.


----------

